# (It was) nice meeting you!



## yuechu

大家好！

In English, we can say "Nice to meet you!" after just being introduced to someone. (or, perhaps "How do you do?", but it is less common nowadays) I think this would be "很高兴认识你" or "认识你我很高兴", right?

How about if you've just had a whole conversation with the person (you just met) and then are leaving. In English, we can say "It was nice meeting you" at the end of the conversation. (but I know that this doesn't always sound natural in other languages, or there is a different expression)

Would anyone know what expression would sound good in Chinese in this situation?
Thanks!


----------



## Jonny W.

I personally would say 很高興認識你 at the end of the conversation with someone who I meet first time.

If I have already known the person, I would say 見到你真高興 or 今天見到你真高興 at the end of the conversation.


----------



## yuechu

Great! Thanks, Jonny W.! 

Maybe "很高兴认识你" is better after the whole conversation, right? If someone has simply said "This is my friend, ____." and the two people shake hands (for example), would the most common thing to say be "你好" 或者 "幸会"?


----------



## SimonTsai

'幸會' is rather old-fashioned, but it's old and nice, and adds a touch of culture.

'你好' is in a lower register, but it wouldn't be inappropriate for formal occasions.


yuechu said:


> Maybe "很高兴认识你" is better after the whole conversation, right?


I think that it's equally possible to hear it at the beginning or the end of the whole conversation.

張先生，您好！【很高興為您服務】。請問您今天有甚麼需要我協助的？​張先生，您好！【很高興認識您】。請問您今天要辦理的是哪一個項目？​
Above are two example sentences where the presumably English-origin salutatory beginning '很高興' is used. Note their extremely dulcet tones. I think they are best suited for customer service agents, typically young girls.


> In English, we can say "Nice to meet you!" after just being introduced to someone. (or, perhaps "How do you do?", but it is less common nowadays) I think this would be "很高兴认识你" or "认识你我很高兴", right?


I like the expression 'How do you do'.

I am not really sure if anyone would say '認識你我很高興' at the beginning. Actually I find it English-sounding, but admittedly, Mandarin is being increasingly influenced by English, perhaps partly because many of us tend to heavily rely on English-to-Mandarin translations in learning English (which is not the best practice).


> How about if you've just had a whole conversation with the person (you just met) and then are leaving?


I personally would simply say '你好' at the beginning and '再見' at the end.


----------



## henter

You could simply say 幸会 in a situation like this.

基本上在内地我们打招呼都说您好， 尤其是遇到陌生人。如果是熟人，说不说因人而异。一般城市年轻人之间打招呼说hi就好。老实说我从来没有用中文说过pleased to meet you这种。用中文说这个有点尴尬。当然，有些洋墨水喝的多的内地人也许还会说很高兴认识你. 港台地区不清楚.

  对了。正如SimonTsai给出的例子，从事服务业的人员这种客气话必须说。属于行业准则.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your explanations, Simon and Henter!


----------



## SuperXW

幸会幸会！


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> Would anyone know what expression would sound good in Chinese in this situation?
> Thanks!


(我还有事，得先走了。)很高兴认识你。


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 幸会幸会！


好奇：像這樣連兩次「幸會」， 說的時候，你是和對方握手還是作揖？我想像的是商場，生意人間握手。作揖這年頭已少見，但也許在北京不一樣。 (北京是古都，興許遺留些古風。曾聽聞北京人對禮比尋常人更講究。)


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> 好奇：像這樣連兩次「幸會」， 說的時候，你是和對方握手還是作揖？我想像的是商場，生意人間握手。作揖這年頭已少見，但也許在北京不一樣。 (北京是古都，興許遺留些古風。曾聽聞北京人對禮比尋常人更講究。)


连说两次，和动作有关系吗……？
太短的词无法体现诚意吧，台湾不会多说几次吗？
北京艺人大张伟就习惯把双字词反复重复表示强调，如：“裂啊裂啊裂啊裂啊……（厉害厉害厉害……）”
不管见面说什么，一般来说都是握手。前两年有些人提倡拱手礼，暂未流行，不知未来会不会流行。


----------



## henter

SimonTsai said:


> 好奇：像這樣連兩次「幸會」， 說的時候，你是和對方握手還是作揖？我想像的是商場，生意人間握手。作揖這年頭已少見，但也許在北京不一樣。 (北京是古都，興許遺留些古風。曾聽聞北京人對禮比尋常人更講究。)


内地只有过年才作揖，而且基本上是在电视上演的娱乐晚会. 台湾地区好像也是如此. 我记得网上看过的中视的除夕特別节目唱一首拜年歌曲的时候歌手也是一起互相作揖。就是那首中国娃娃的《恭喜恭喜》. 也许有些地方还有晚辈给长辈作揖。
​
有的地方据说还有跪拜礼



SuperXW said:


> 连说两次，和动作有关系吗……？
> 太短的词无法体现诚意吧，台湾不会多说几次吗？
> 北京艺人大张伟就习惯把双字词反复重复表示强调，如：“裂啊裂啊裂啊裂啊……（厉害厉害厉害……）”
> 不管见面说什么，一般来说都是握手。前两年有些人提倡拱手礼，暂未流行，不知未来会不会流行。


我看到过一些春节时期行跪拜利的视频。主要是在农村，感觉变味了。视频里做完以后会得到红包.


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 太短的词无法体现诚意吧，台湾不会多说几次吗？


I personally won't, but I can't speak for others. By the way, I did a search and found







yuechu said:


> would the most common thing to say be "你好" 或者 "幸会"?


'你好' is almostly universally applicable, and is recommended if you want to play it safe. '幸會' is absolutely fine in itself, but it's recommendable only when you feel that you have a decent command of Mandarin.


----------

